# Can you wear glasses under a fursuit head?



## Alopecoid (Mar 17, 2018)

Basic question I know, just want to make sure. I don't know how much space there usually is under a fursuit head and if glasses would get in the way. I've never worn contacts and can't see too well without my specs, so I'd prefer to wear them.

Thanks!


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 18, 2018)

I couldn't with my partial, despite trying everything to get them in... so I wore them over-top (see current profile picture). So looking to make a new suit in the near future with glasses on the inside in mind; oh and likely some better cooling...


----------



## EapingEagle (Mar 19, 2018)

its possible because I wear glasses, but you're gonna have to make them fit in it. I tried to cut places where i can easily insert my glasses where they can slip on, but it was very annoying for my glasses falling off from my headsuit. So I just went blind for the whole 3 days. I'm gonna say wear contacts.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Mar 19, 2018)

Can you not get lens inserts that fit into slots behind the suit's eyes, like you can with scuba masks?  Ask a friendly looking optician.


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 19, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Can you not get lens inserts that fit into slots behind the suit's eyes, like you can with scuba masks?  Ask a friendly looking optician.


You can probabbly do it, issue is lenses tend to get covered in stuff over time (oil from your hair, sweat, dust, hair... fur etc) and it can be a pain to clean them inside a suit effectively if they are not easily removable to do a "sight test" once and while.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 24, 2018)

for my head i put foam padding at the forehead to push my head back to make room for the glasses and to allow better air flow so they do not fog up. If you use a resin mask base Id line it in fleece so no scratching happens.


----------

